# Lifes a bitch



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Then you die.......the rest is fill in time


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll listen if you wish.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

huh..im sure you would daz...im sure nothing would make u happier than listening to how fucked I am...


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Then you die.......the rest is fill in time


r u out of beer?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lifes a bitch fuck it


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Spirit said:


> huh..im sure you would daz...im sure nothing would make u happier than listening to how flower* I am...


No one was there when I needed to be listened too.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > huh..im sure you would daz...im sure nothing would make u happier than listening to how flower* I am...
> ...


You mean from this place or in general?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Mark said:


> r u out of beer?


No.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > r u out of beer?
> ...


Sorry. I did not know that you were bummed at that point.
It's great that we can talk so frankly about how we feel.

I have to be careful with my "normal friends" now.
Stuff they would find shocking, and we just think is everyday, almost spills out.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

> Life's a bitch...


Oh tell me about it!

:| :| :|


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah fuck life


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

YEH MAIN AS WELL.....

LIFE....

FKKKKKK ---------------------------> l
l
l
l -----------------------------------------> YOU


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

life is great! life is amazing.

this = very good night    

this is my second night where i feel amazing this week!

that's gotta mean something.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Then? you die.......


this is my favorite part.

Lets all take that in.

mmmmmmmm

and out

whooooosssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

lol...i feel better now...the beer wore off...i just went on one..how stupid of me!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> YEH MAIN AS WELL.....
> 
> LIFE....
> 
> ...


 :?: ....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

cheers


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > YEH MAIN AS WELL.....
> ...


i think its the da vinci code


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

cheers?...i didnt get your last message...did you say that life fU-cks you???



AntiSocial said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > surfingisfun001 said:
> ...


LOL Matt...that was good!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

oh bout that ^^^^ I was trying to do cool things with arrows but it didn't end up working out. In short what I ment to say was : Life --> FUKKK YOU. Is that more clear???


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > surfingisfun001 said:
> ...


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
I DONT KNOW WHY I FOUND THAT SO FUNNY :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Me either but it was fucking funny........I think maybe thats it,maybe that is what the da vinci code says -Life fu-cks you,then you die...............

Im laying of the alcohol for a few days[if i can resist it at the mo]...its only made me more aggitated/anxious/hyper and paranoid when I dont have it now and its interfereing with my sleep to.[restless REM sleep]...We shall see... :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Im laying of the alcohol for a few days[if i can resist it at the mo]...its only made me more aggitated/anxious/hyper and paranoid when I dont have it now and its interfereing with my sleep to.[restless REM sleep]...We shall see... :?


Oopsy..my dad just gave me a can of bitter....i didnt think i like bitter but its really yummy and smooth..and doesnt make you feel as groggy as lager..though i havnt opened it yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > Im laying of the alcohol for a few days
> ...


oopsy :lol:


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

then you die, thats why we get high


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Optimusrhyme said:


> then you die, thats why we get high


I would think we were prone to drug abuse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I dont know the actual statistics but its a no brainer really isnt it.. people who suffer with mental health problems no matter what the comdition will be more prone to drinking/drug use more than "mentally healthy" people/

Personally Ive been really good all week and not touched a drop of alcohol because of what it does to my moods so tonight im having a drink....it is friday....i wont overdo it

Lynsey x.


----------

